# 12 volt conversion diagram/how to



## cochran (Jul 14, 2004)

I can not find information on here for a 12 conversion on a front mount 8n. I performed a search but it said "no matches". I have seen references to it on an AOL search that this information is here but I'll be darned if I can find it. Can anyone help locate the diagram/directions for me? JOHN


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The only link I know is to another site but here ya go.

12 Volt Coversion


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

*I used this one............*

Look a here!!!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Found This*

While I was moving all my junk into my new office.


----------



## 196thlib (Dec 8, 2014)

*diagram to 12 volt conversion*

Would this diagram work for a john deere a?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi 196thlib,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. Green tractor enthusiasts are always welcome to come visit us!!

The above diagram by "slipshod" is a simple one-wire 12V conversion. And yes, it will work with your "A". Guys normally use a Delco 10-SI (one wire) alternator. It has an internal regulator. The only drawback that I'm aware of with a one wire system, is that you have to rev the engine up to get it charging. Once it is charging, it will stay charging till turned off. Some do not like to rev up their engine, especially when the engine is cold.

I think that you can install a pushbutton switch to momentarily excite the alternator to get charging. rather than rev the engine.

Since your "A" has a magneto, there is no concern for a ballast resistor to protect the points/coil.

If you have any lights on the tractor, you'll have to change the bulbs to 12V. 

If your tractor has a starter, there's no need to change it. It'll handle 12V with no problem. 

The alternative to a one wire system is a 3 wire 12V conversion. To learn more about the 3-wire system, do an internet search for "Ford Hundred Series 12V conversion". There are a series of posts by *John in La* on the YT forum, explaining the 3-wire system.


----------

